# Sagt nie ihr habt kein Problem mit Fischnachwuchs...



## ~jens~ (13. Juni 2007)

Hi ihr,
wie die Überschrift schon sagt. Sagt es blos nicht. Das habe ich gemacht. 
Jetzt hab ich den Salat. Schaut mal hier:









Eigendlich sind die ja auch ganz süß aber irgendwie könnte det ja auch eine Plage werden  Will wer welche haben 
lg


----------



## sigfra (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Sagt nie ihr habt kein Problem mit Fischnachwuchs...*

Hallo Jens...

da scheint Leben in der Bude / Teich zu sein...  ...

ist doch aber auch schön, zu sehen, wie sie wöchentlich größer werden..


----------



## ~jens~ (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Sagt nie ihr habt kein Problem mit Fischnachwuchs...*

huhu,
ja einerseits ist es schön. Ich denk mal das ist ein Zeichen dafür das es den Fischen gut geht. Aber andererseits ist es auch blöd, weil wohin mit dem Nachwuchs ? In der Nachbarschaft hat keiner einen Teich.
lg


----------



## ra_ll_ik (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Sagt nie ihr habt kein Problem mit Fischnachwuchs...*

Moin
warte doch noch ein wenig ab und dann

http://www.deutschesee.de/rezepte/index.jsp


 

Um welchen Nachwuchs handelt es sich denn? Konnte ich nicht entdecken.
Moderlischen könnten in die Natur gegeben werden. Goldfische an die entsprechenden Zooläden...
Vielleicht mal den örtlichen Angelverrein ansprechen...


----------



## Findling (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Sagt nie ihr habt kein Problem mit Fischnachwuchs...*

Hallo zusammen,

...doch, das sage ich wohl!!!

Da die Fische in meinem Teich von mir nie gefüttert werden, können sie nur von dem leben, was der Teich ihnen so an Futter anbietet. Dadurch wird automatisch verhindert, dass sich mehr Jungfische entwickeln, als ernährt werden können. 

Wenn meine Fische "hunderte" von Eiern gelegt haben und die Jungfische dann schlüpfen (wenn sie denn so weit kommen und sie von den "Alten" nicht schon vorher wieder gefressen werden) kann man fast zuschauen, wie sich die Zahl im Laufe der Zeit wieder verringert und tatsächlich überleben nur ganz wenige (in manchen Jahren gar keine).

Das liest sich zwar brutal, aber so ist die Natur nun einmal. Das ganze Leben besteht aus fressen und gefressen werden.



Gruß
Manfred


----------



## cp21714 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Sagt nie ihr habt kein Problem mit Fischnachwuchs...*

Hallo,

das klingt doch ganz nach meinem Problem, allerdings konnte ich die Jungfische bisher nicht in dieser Konzentration beobachten.

Zurzeit bin ich täglich mit einer Köderfischreuse am abfischen, pro Tag gehen mir zwischen 2 - 5 Fischen ins Netz.

Damit sich nicht gleich wieder neuer Nachwuchs einstellt, haben wir zusätzlich _einen _20 cm __ Zander eingesetzt. Von Sonnenbarschen hat unser Fischzüchter abgeraten. Wenn mehrere eingesetzt werden, stehen die nächsten Jungfische an.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## ~jens~ (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Sagt nie ihr habt kein Problem mit Fischnachwuchs...*

Huhu.
Es können nur Goldis sein  
Haben da nichts anderes an Fischen drin.
Das mit den Zooläden ist eine gute Idee danke.
Naja und das mit dem Link,  ich werd die bestimmt nicht essen *bääh*


----------

